# Insight into Economics and Politics



## Ice29

"You speak as though you have some deep insight that the rest of us lack. Trust me, we KNEW already."
---------
This is my response.


The fact of the matter is, is that coming from the country that makes the technologies that the very small countries that are the "commonwealth of nations" use, and artificially make themselves relevant around the world in the short run, with...

I do have much greater insight into the realities of where the technology is coming from.

Which is something that I am growing quite fucking tired of...

With Australia's small population size, geography, economics, and foreign investment based economy...
It isn't a very important place if they had to pull their own weight.

And I would like it very much, if these small fry, Non-American colonial countries made of European Diaspora had to pull their own weight and make their own technology that makes their country operate.

Then maybe they would have an understanding of politics and economics and technology and the role of the government in economics and the marketplace.


Thank you.


----------



## Moonglow

How long did it take you to become a quantum theory physicist?


----------



## The Great Goose

We don't like being a bannana republic ya know.

no need to rub it in.


----------



## Ice29

Moonglow said:


> How long did it take you to become a quantum theory physicist?




Microsoft, Intel, Oracle, IBM and Texas Instruments and Dell and Hewlett Packard and Meade and View Sonic and Xerox and Pitney Bowes are American technology companies.

GE is an American technology company.
Westinghouse is an American technology company.
Welch Allyn is an American technology company.
Stryker is an American technology company.

Boeing, Lockheed Martin, Northrop Grumman, Huntington Ingalls, General Dynamics and Textron are American technology companies as are Colt, Remington, Bushmaster, and Alliant Technologies.

Ford and General Motors, and Chrysler, and Jeep, and paccar and Navistar and Oshkosh are American technology companies as is Caterpillar and John Deere, and most of the Brands of AGCO.


----------



## Moonglow

That has nothing to do with industrialization, research and development..or social mobility in politics or economics...


----------



## The Great Goose

But we have boeing here!


----------



## Ice29

Moonglow said:


> That has nothing to do with industrialization, research and development..or social mobility in politics or economics...




That has everything to do with politics and economics.
Being the country that makes that stuff for those other countries, we're the ones with the political and economic relevance and knowledge.
And it has everything to do with our GDP and that definitely has everything to do with Industrialization because that IS industrialization, that is the definition of industrialization.


----------



## The Great Goose

Ice29 

you are labouring under the misapprehension that you are communicating with a people who give a crap. We do whatever we are told. It's in our blood. And when we've had enough we walk. Which is alsoin our blood from before we were slaves. 

Are you so suprised that a breed of outlaws turned slaves should not be bothered?

when the Nazi revolution happens in Europe and the christian Right revolution happens in America, you know what we'll do? Nothing.

we'll keep driving our trucks and whoring and building and farming and retailing. She'll be right mate.

we work because we have to but we'd easily not bother.


----------



## Ice29

The Great Goose said:


> Ice29
> 
> you are labouring under the misapprehension that you are communicating with a people who give a crap. We do whatever we are told. It's in our blood. And when we've had enough we walk. Which is alsoin our blood from before we were slaves.
> 
> Are you so suprised that a breed of outlaws turned slaves should not be bothered?
> 
> when the Nazi revolution happens in Europe and the christian Right revolution happens in America, you know what we'll do? Nothing.
> 
> we'll keep driving our trucks and whoring and building and farming and retailing. She'll be right mate.
> 
> we work because we have to but we'd easily not bother.




Since that is the case, maybe we should pull the plug on your little Australia business.


----------



## The Great Goose

Ice29 said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29
> 
> you are labouring under the misapprehension that you are communicating with a people who give a crap. We do whatever we are told. It's in our blood. And when we've had enough we walk. Which is alsoin our blood from before we were slaves.
> 
> Are you so suprised that a breed of outlaws turned slaves should not be bothered?
> 
> when the Nazi revolution happens in Europe and the christian Right revolution happens in America, you know what we'll do? Nothing.
> 
> we'll keep driving our trucks and whoring and building and farming and retailing. She'll be right mate.
> 
> we work because we have to but we'd easily not bother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since that is the case, maybe we should pull the plug on your little Australia business.
Click to expand...

You wont. We are family.


----------



## The Great Goose

And anyway our economy is the best in the West other than Iceland.


----------



## waltky

Ice29 wrote: _And I would like it very much, if these small fry, Non-American colonial countries made of European Diaspora had to pull their own weight and make their own technology that makes their country operate._

And with our deficit...

... you think we're pulling our own weight?

Where do you think we would be...

... if China quit buying our debt??


----------



## Ice29

The Great Goose said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ice29
> 
> you are labouring under the misapprehension that you are communicating with a people who give a crap. We do whatever we are told. It's in our blood. And when we've had enough we walk. Which is alsoin our blood from before we were slaves.
> 
> Are you so suprised that a breed of outlaws turned slaves should not be bothered?
> 
> when the Nazi revolution happens in Europe and the christian Right revolution happens in America, you know what we'll do? Nothing.
> 
> we'll keep driving our trucks and whoring and building and farming and retailing. She'll be right mate.
> 
> we work because we have to but we'd easily not bother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since that is the case, maybe we should pull the plug on your little Australia business.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wont. We are family.
Click to expand...



That may be, but since I don't know you, I don't care.


----------

